# Schwinn Stingrays



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 26, 2020)

A buddy of mine just picked up two Schwinn Stingrays. Both are survivors in really clean condition except for the tires which have some dry-rot. One is a fenderless '73 5 speed in campus green with green seat. The other is a '75 (thumb shift) in red with fenders and a black seat. I'm thinking about buying both from him, but I haven't kept pace with prices on these. I'll have to give him $1.300.00 for the pair. Is this a fair price? I really don't have room for any more bikes so I'll probably hang onto them for a while, and then sell both. I just want to be sure that I can get my money back when the time comes. I have no photos to share yet, but I'll work on it. By the way, these are straight Stingrays (not Krates or Fastbacks)


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 26, 2020)

Re-Cyclist said:


> A buddy of mine just picked up two Schwinn Stingrays. Both are survivors in really clean condition except for the tires which have some dry-rot. One is a fenderless '73 5 speed in campus green with green seat. The other is a '75 (thumb shift) in red with fenders and a black seat. I'm thinking about buying both from him, but I haven't kept pace with prices on these. I'll have to give him $1.300.00 for the pair. Is this a fair price? I really don't have room for any more bikes so I'll probably hang onto them for a while, and then sell both. I just want to be sure that I can get my money back when the time comes. I have no photos to share yet, but I'll work on it. By the way, these are straight Stingrays (not Krates or Fastbacks)


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 26, 2020)

It seems like all the money to me. I saw them on ebay earlier today then the sale ended.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 26, 2020)

xochi0603 said:


> It seems like all the money to me. I saw them on ebay earlier today then the sale ended.



Thanks..... He did buy them this morning, so that would make sense. He tells me that he paid $1,150.00.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 26, 2020)

Seems a bit steep. I feel like trigger 5 speeds, even in nice shape are a $350 tops bike lately. The stik shift one maybe $500, $550 tops. Depends how bad ya want them, I guess...


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 27, 2020)

buses n bikes said:


> Seems a bit steep. I feel like trigger 5 speeds, even in nice shape are a $350 tops bike lately. The stik shift one maybe $500, $550 tops. Depends how bad ya want them, I guess...



Thanks....this is good info. Think I'll pass on these.


----------



## Sambikeman (Feb 3, 2020)

Did the sissy bars get bent while being shipped ? The green one is nice to bad there is a hole in the seat.


----------



## schwinnlax (Feb 26, 2020)

The habits of some people are strange.  I have not followed Stingray prices, but I'd beware of any bikes someone just bought and then wanted to sell same day.


----------

